# Sunday Times Article



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone had read this article today's Sunday Times and what your views were.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2087-2361515,00.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

_Professor Peter Braude, who chairs the expert group for the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA), said twins were "a complication, not a bonus".

"The public does not realise that twins are a health risk." _

Hmm. Am I the only one who thinks that's an apallingly badly worded way to say it for someone in his position?

I can sort of thee the HFEA's point about single embryo transfer but I still think they have to do a lot more to make couples seeking treatment confident in success before we will fully accept it. We had a very good topic in the "your Views" section about SET. The general consensus was that if we could all get our IVF free and be sure of a decent chance of success, we might be more willing to embrace the idea.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hmm



> The group is expected to say that, for NHS patients, the state should fund the implantation of another frozen embryo if the first attempt fails


So should the private sector then!

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just another way to make us with IF sound bad to people without IF  

If this carries ( on the media cover   ) on we will have to go and live on our own little island away from 'normal' society.  

Jenny


----------

